# Delta Unisaw 4" to 6"



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Guys,

I'm building my DC system. it has 3hp blower and 6" pvc pipe ductwork system. I have most everything to run the main line (6") and a few branches (4").

I would like to use a 6" line to the Unisaw, but the factory port is 4".

Can I buy cabinet flange outlet for 6" hose? Where? Could make one but like to just buy it.

Or, put in a 4" branch to the Unisaw? But I think 6 would be better??

Also, who has a good shroud for the miter saw?

Any suggestions?

JSP


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

JSP said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm building my DC system. it has 3hp blower and 6" pvc pipe ductwork system. I have most everything to run the main line (6") and a few branches (4").
> 
> ...


here's a pic of the saw dust collection on a unisaw i sold. worked really quite well. the added floor in the base and the motor enclosure really made a difference.


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

Unisaws have a number of porting arrangements, a picture of yours may help with the suggestions. Here's a pic of how mine is set up, the opening was there from the factory.


----------



## johnpemberton (Aug 15, 2010)

my saw is about ten years old - I bought it new. The design of the bottom of the saw does not allow for a side vent, it is already totally enclosed - I may as well use a 6" vent as I already have the hose / pipe etc.

The DC system is 6" and the first drop is 6" for the saw, the rest of the drops will be 4" for the miter saw, router table, band saw etc. I found a good supplier in - http://www.blastgateco.com - they have a huge variety of fittings, blast gates, etc, and customer service is good.

I ordered the 6" flange, comes with gasket, and a gate.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

I run a 5" drop to my Powermatic 66 table saw but, it's restricted by the cabinet 4" port. The main line is a 6" line to my Oneida 3hp V-3000 system and I close the blast gates to the other machines when I use the table saw.

However, even though I have sealed the cabinet to the saw totally and use a zero clearance blade the blade still throws dust off above the table. To fix this issue I think you also need an overhead dust port.

Jack


----------

